# [Image Ready ] Blitzen, blinken, leuchten...



## dynamiteXXL (13. August 2004)

Hallo erstmal ! 

Hab ne Frage zu Image Ready und zar mächte ich ein Paar Augen zum Glitzern, Funkeln oder Leuchten bringen....krieg das aber irgendwie nicht gebacken, denn es soll nicht so eine Art blinken sein ! Hab schon einige Tutorials durchgesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden...... hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen  

greetz dynamite


----------



## Leola13 (13. August 2004)

Hai,

sowas in der Art, oder so ?

Oder ganz anders ?


Ciao Stefan


----------



## German (13. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dynamiteXXL _
> *ein Paar Augen zum Glitzern, Funkeln oder Leuchten bringen....es soll nicht so eine Art blinken sein *


Du lädst Dir in PS die Werkzeugspitzen "Verschiedene Spitzen", wählst dann die "Kreuzschrafur 1",  mit der machst Du dann nur auf das dem Licht zugewannten Auge ein Highlight  in weiß auf einer eigenen Ebene, eventuell noch mit einem kleinen runden weichen Pinsel eins auf die Mitte von dem Blitzer. Das andere Auge bekommt, wenn überhaup, nur eine kleinere/blassere Version.
In IR legst Du dann mehrere Frames an, der Blitzer kommt aber nur auf einem.


----------



## dynamiteXXL (15. August 2004)

....danke hab mir beide sehr geholfen.......

tschööö dynamite


----------

